# The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

I get that error multiple times sometimes after plugging any USB flash drive and there is a delay between plugging it and Windows mounting it but it works fine after that. I have all USB drivers and Windows 7 updated.

What does this mean?
Thanks


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

_The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR_

There should be number after the DR at the end (for example DR1) please confirm.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

pip22 said:


> _The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Harddisk1\DR_
> 
> There should be number after the DR at the end (for example DR1) please confirm.


Sorry I should have clarified the number after DR varies "randomly", between 1 and 9, and I have one "Harddisk3"

Here are two of them in different times.



```
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Disk" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-01T08:09:08.022582000Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>15008</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Christian-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>\Device\Harddisk3\DR3</Data> 
  <Binary>0E02800001000000000000000B0004C003010000000000000000000000082D0000000000000000000974050000000000FFFFFFFF0600000058000000000000000000061208000010000000003C00000000000000000000004048350280FAFFFF000000000000000090A53C0280FAFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>
```


```
- <Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
- <System>
  <Provider Name="Disk" /> 
  <EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID> 
  <Level>2</Level> 
  <Task>0</Task> 
  <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords> 
  <TimeCreated SystemTime="2012-04-08T08:55:41.493902100Z" /> 
  <EventRecordID>18349</EventRecordID> 
  <Channel>System</Channel> 
  <Computer>Christian-PC</Computer> 
  <Security /> 
  </System>
- <EventData>
  <Data>\Device\Harddisk1\DR2</Data> 
  <Binary>0E04800001000000000000000B0004C003010000000000000000000000082D000000000000000000933A050000000000FFFFFFFF060000005800000000000000FF0006120C000010000000003C0000000000000000000000C06CEE0180FAFFFF0000000000000000C0770F0280FAFFFF0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary> 
  </EventData>
  </Event>
```


----------

